# 2010 250 Rs



## saylfish (May 1, 2010)

Traded the 2006 21rs for a slightly used 2010 250rs today. Loved the 21 but the side slide really opens this trailer up. It is going to be the perfect trailer for our family of 4. Going to break it in at Ft. Wilderness this weekend......


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

With absolutely no bias, I'd like to say "Great move, you're gonna love it"


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> With absolutely no bias, I'd like to say "Great move, you're gonna love it"


No Bias!















Those are nice I agree!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

No Bias here either







Congrats on the new unit


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy!!! WE enjoyed our first weekend out in our 250rs!!


----------

